# FM Litter J



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fantasias Basil*
CPB | September 9, 2012










*Vanaheims Miss Ray*
CPB | November 3, 2012

Babies born: June 19, 2013










There are 4 red eyed and 2 black eyed. All the red eyed are Siamese. The black eyed are either Beige or Colourpoint Beige (I am so hoping for a Beige doe).


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Love them already!  Hope you get your beige doe.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Good luck with them, hope you get the one you want


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Meh, I don't lol... She ate one of the black eyed babies, and the other one is a buck, I think. But they're all very big and lovely! I'm taking pics tomorrow.  There's also a mystery one.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Awww shame. Looking forward to pics though


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

1 week old. 
So... what I thought was 4 SSP turned out to be 1 SSP and 3 PEW. Damn you, unwelcome p!
Anyway, here are some pics:










The red eyed are all does, the black eyed (CPB or Beige) is a buck, of course. So no Beige doe for me this time.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Awwww no what a huge shame  
They are cute though


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Aw, sorry. They do look really good though.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

18 days old. Mom looked a bit rough the other day, so I put all of them in with her original group. Now she looks much better.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful babies! Great job with the breeding!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

They are so pretty, glad mum is feeling better x


----------

